# Number Of Bored Holes In 2 x 6 Stud



## marvel32 (Oct 7, 2011)

Need to move twelve 14/2 NM cables horizontally through a exterior 2 X 6 non insulated load bearing garage wall. Want to bore 7/8 inch holes and run two 14/2 cables throught each hole. This means I need to bore 6 holes. Does anyone know the number of holes that can be bored in a load bearing 2 X 6 and the location / spacing of holes. Most of what I have read suggests that you bore the holes in the center of the stud but have seen different spacing requirements. I know about the max hole size for load bearing and non load bearing walls but do not want to run all twelve cables through one hole as I believe that it will not pass inspection.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

max size no more than 1/3 the thickness.

check with your local rules and regs. things vary.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> max size no more than 1/3 the thickness.


:thumbsup:

I think in an ancient code book I have it says no more than 40%.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Brutus said:


> max size no more than 1/3 the thickness.


So in a 2x, you can only bore a 1/2" hole? :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> So in a 2x, you can only bore a 1/2" hole?


Through the thin side yeah. :laughing:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Simpson makes app for that!
I don't know what they call it but I see it on display at the lumber yard.
Plumbers also use it for vent pipe. You might look into that?


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm sure you can fit more than two 14-2 wires in a 7/8" hole, make a hole 1 1/2" and put them all in one hole and be done.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

This is Wisconsin code
http://dsps.wi.gov/sb/docs/SB-UDCComm11Ch21.pdf

go to the bottom of page 2011-21-66, i don't know how to copy from a pdf page.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> So in a 2x, you can only bore a 1/2" hole? :whistling :laughing:


You know what I meant... :laughing:


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I was pretty close


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I think he's concerned with bundling and potential for heat build-up. Some inspectors frown upon this practice...and for good reason sometimes. Although my sparky concurs, residentially speaking not much of an issue. 

The boring for LB walls is 40%...notches are 25%. Holes and notches should not fall within 2" of the cross section and holes shall be spaced no closer than 2". Can't find a hole limit :no: maybe there is, but that's reading from WWPA Tip sheet I keep laying around for reference.

Still think I'd drill bigger holes and use cable separators if bundling is an issue.


----------

